# Want to meet Italian Friends



## mariaayaz

Hello to Everybody,

I am Maria from Asia and a student of Art. I am 26 yrs old lady. I want to visit Italy sometime but before that I want to make friends and know about the country and culture in more details. I will be very happy to meet Italian People/Friends and learn some Italian. I have heard Italian Pasta and Pizza are amazing, I wish I visit Italy sometime and have a pleasure of Italian delicious food there. I would be grateful if somebody could help me to teach me more about Italy. I loved Burano island specially those colorful houses and small streets, those flower baskets/ vases on windows.

I hope, I could find few friends through this forum.

TC, Adios


----------

